# Ocd question



## Wirebrandon91 (Jan 6, 2014)

Alright so I've been dealing with extreme ocd and the fear of having schizophernia, one of my fears is like having delusions so it's like my imagination comes up with all these random delusions and it scares me so much so to make sure I don't believe this crap I test myself to see if I actually believe it, so for example I'll get the thought "What if everyone is out to get me?" So Ill test myself to see if I think this because I'm so scared and I'll ask myself "Do you actually think everyone out to get you?" And whenever I do that it's like I can't answer, this is my main problem it's like my brain freezes and the thought becomes abstract and I'm so scared if I believe it! I've read so much stuff on this and I know people with real delusion don't even know it and they never question their beliefs they fully believe them, but it doesn't help. So my questions are is this just ocd like is this just extreme doubt and uncertainty? How come I can't answer it? Any advice would really help


----------



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

*TRIGGER WARNING*


Spoiler



I have something a bit similar when I used to always be scared of getting schizophernia, When my anxiety was really high and scary, I would always feel like I was about to hear voices, like my thoughts where suddenly going to turn into "crazy voices", but it never ever happened, it was just my imagination and my anxiety getting the best of me, but it was really scary at the times. To answer your question, I have no idea, but it sounds like OCD/anxiety and your imagination going a bit wild, but it does not sound like anything like schizophernia. Have you tried focusing on something or distracting yourself when this kinda thing happens? Sorry I am not much help


----------

